# Can i Mix a Jewel Cichlid into my Malawi tank?



## thefishsaysmoo (May 9, 2011)

I've heard mixed review over the Jewel Cichlid.... some say you can put them in any Cichlid tank while others say they are too agressive. My Jewel Cichlid is in a 20 gallon tank by himself and i want to add him to my main 60 gallon Cichlid tank. All these fish are similar size (my demasoni & albino are the smallest)

My 60 gallon includes: 
2 Yellow Labs 
1 Electric Blue 
1 Red Zebra 
1 Borleyi 
1 Red Top Zebra 
1 Demasoni 
1 Brichardi Albino 
1 Red Fin Sharks

The current 60 gallon tank has a Zen like atmosphere and i dont want to mess up the La La La Love


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big are your current fish? How long have them been in the tank? What are the dimensions of the tank?

If things are going very well now, I'm always hesitant to shake things up.


----------



## thefishsaysmoo (May 9, 2011)

All my cichlids listed are all 3", with the exception of 1 Yellow Lab thats about 3.5" and the Demasoni & Albino are smaller 2 - 2.5"

They have all been in my 60 gallon tank for around 6 months now and were added properly 2 fish at a time over the period of around 2.5 months (the demasoni & albino were added about 2 months ago)

Im not able to get the exact deminsions but i know its very close to 60" x 17.5" x 17.5"

All of my fish get along excelent and no one fish gets picked on more than any other... there is plenty of room & hiding spots in the tank and a fish can be alone in an area if he wants to be.

PH, Ammonia, Nitrite & nitrate levels are all in good condition.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

How big is the Jewel?

If it's used to having it's own environment (the 20 all to itself), I would hesitate to add it. So, if it's lived in there alone since it was a juvie and is now fully grown. . .I wouldn't. If it's still young, it may be more likely to adapt.

Do you know the sex?

A single jewel MIGHT be OK, but do NOT add a pair :lol: Jewels are at their worst when mating and defending fry.


----------

